# miroVIDEO PCTV



## idigsk (14. April 2002)

Hi,
Ich habe von einem Bekannten eine Pinnacle MiroVideo PCTV Karte aus dem Jahre 1997 bekommen. Beigelegt war aber nur eine CD mit der Software Version 2.1 . Mein Computer (AMD 1900+, ASUS A7N266-C, ATI Radeon 8500, 512 MB DDRRAM)läuft sehr instabil, seit ich die Software und Hardware installiert habe. Die Karte funktionniert, aber im Overlay Modus hat sie Probleme. Wenn ich das beim Fenster das Menü unten ausblende mit einem Doppelklick auf das Bild und es in die rechte Ecke des Bildschirmes verschiebe, bootet mein PC neu. Er stürzt auch ab, wenn ich vom 4:3 Modus in den 16:9 Modus wechsle und umgekehrt. Ich habe die Software mehrmals de- und wieder installier, doch es hat nichts geholfen. Jetzt suche ich ein Software/Driver Update, damit mein Computer wieder stabil läuft.
Wer kann mir da helfen?
Auf der Offiziellen Pinnacle Homepage kann man nur das Update von 4.1 uf 4.2 downloaden.
Idigsk


----------



## goela (15. April 2002)

Antworten gibt's im Thread Videoschnitt, da ist der gleiche Eintrag!


----------

